# Toro Table Saws



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

A few years ago I posted some pics on the OWWM website about a vintage Toro saw I owned. It sadly went to its reward a year or two ago, and I still get emails from other hobbyists who usually have just recently come into possession of an old Toro. Yep, the same Toro of lawn mower/yard equipment fame, only mid-50's era.

So the question comes up again…does anyone have repair parts on the shelf for this old saw?
Got a story about one of these old boat-anchors?


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Interesting, I did not know that Toro made anything beyond the lawn mowers.


----------

